# Empire Parkeston



## thameswatcher (Aug 11, 2005)

Hello can anybody post a picture of EMPIRE PARKESTON (Troopship) built 1930 by Cammel Laird at Birkenhead and scrapped at Spezia in 1962. I have found a couple of pictures in the gallery but these are really of the tug Guardsman rather than Empire Parkeston

Thanks in advance


----------



## Billy1963 (Jan 4, 2006)

Two photo's at this link:

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum/Old Ship Picture Gallery D-J/E/slides/Empire Parkeston-01.html

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum/Old Ship Picture Gallery D-J/E/slides/Empire Parkeston-02.html


----------



## Bruce Carson (Jun 14, 2005)

And another here:

http://groups.msn.com/LADREMEQRIH1960s/shoebox.msnw?action=ShowPhoto&PhotoID=155

Bruce


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

SS Empire Parkeston. (Ex Northstar-46, Ex Prince Henry- 36) 5556 tons built 1930 by Cammel Laird @ Birkenhead.
366.4 x 57.1 x 27.4. 6 steam turbines SR geared to 2 screw shafts.Engines built by shipbuilder. ESD,GyC, Radar. Code flags GSXT. Registered London, British flag. Owned by MOT & managed by General Steam navigation Co;


----------



## thameswatcher (Aug 11, 2005)

*Empire parkeston*

Thanks everybody fantastic service


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

TW all in a days work to pass on info and help. Bon voyage.


----------

